# Merganser call



## Kkdtrollpro (Jun 26, 2016)

King I see you and a few others kill a good number of mergansers on the coast, is there any good calls for them?


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 26, 2016)

Lol dude.. Would you actually try to hunt mergansers without a call?  Go to RNT's website. You can get a quality merg chirp for about $90.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 26, 2016)

Stop at the marina and get you a chum bag. Your welcome.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jun 26, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Stop at the marina and get you a chum bag. Your welcome.



Can't tell him all the trade secrets.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 26, 2016)

cut the tail off one, blow through its mouth as often as needed, when they lock their wings comming into you throw the other one in the spread.

works everytime.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Merganser tastes great!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've found that if you flail around in the marsh mud up to your knees the mergs come to investigate the racket. 

Works even better if you really expand your curse word vocabulary and sink your gun trying to use it as a cane.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2016)

This guy hunts them all the time


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 28, 2016)

I am speechless!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I just got this common.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 28, 2016)

Mergansers are Real ducks.


----------



## wray912 (Jun 28, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Mergansers are Real ducks.



Merg lives matter


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

Mergus is the genus of the typical mergansers, fish-eating ducks in the seaduck subfamily. The genus name is a Latin word used by Pliny and other Roman authors to refer to an unspecified waterbird. Wikipedia
Scientific name: Mergus


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

Common Mergansers are streamlined ducks that float gracefully down small rivers or shallow shorelines. The males are striking with clean white bodies, dark green heads, and a slender, serrated red bill. ... In migration and winter, they mix with other fish-eating, diving ducks suc


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

Mergus is the genus of the typical mergansers, fish-eating ducks in the seaduck subfamily (Merginae


----------



## wray912 (Jun 29, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Mergus is the genus of the typical mergansers, fish-eating ducks in the seaduck subfamily (Merginae



fun facts with KKD...this gonna be a daily thing or what


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

You eat everyone Robbie and I ever shot. Put all them peppers and Jim Beam in there before you eat them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/10/aquired-tastes


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

You Remember this. You ate everyone of those birds.
Say it aint so


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh how I love gathering around in a circle and listening to ol KKD and his fun facts.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh how I love gathering around in a circle and listening to ol KKD and his fun facts.



Its better in my Boat aint it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2016)

I have not shot a merg in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2016)

If only we could get you to use that boat in the warm months to catch fish.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I have not shot a merg in 3 or 4 years.



Well, I know you see plenty.  But your kindness has overtaken you, and you shall be remembered for it for decades.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 29, 2016)

Just dont forget to get your Ga merg permits before they run out.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 30, 2016)

Okay, y'all are all being so helpful and such and I know that if I share this little secret, no one will make fun of me in here, so here is my All Natural Merg call.

First, on the eve of the merg hunt, I go and eat the following:

1)  Greasy fried shrimp,
2)  Island cole slaw,
3)   Mexican rice, and
4)   Refried beans.

I wash it all down with several highly carbonated beverages.

This creates the perfect atmosphere for what I affectionately refer to as the "All Natural Nether Merg Call".  

Usually on the big morn, my stomach is rolling with excitement and gas from the eve meal.  In the blind (or boat), I scorn the use of any padding from my seat so as to not muffle the call.  When I see a merg, I gently lift my right cheek off of the seat (this must be done with max stealth so as to not flare the birds) and I allow a controlled amount of gas to squeeze out.  This requires great cheek control so that the sound made is a higher pitched shrill and not a lazy flutter.  Some will find themselves to be left cheek dominant, so make sure you put your best cheek forward for this call.

This sound along with the smell of the aforementioned digested shrimp create 2d's of the 3d picture I paint that mergs can't resist.  The 3rd leg of the stool are the lifelike hand carved cork merg decoys that I deploy strategically around the blind.  This required hand carved decoys, because I have never seen a mass produced merg decoy where the bird is cupping its bill with its wing to intensify its sense of smell. 

As a friendly warning, the only problems I've encountered with this great technique are 1) my glasses sometimes get fogged and I became too light headed to shoot, 2) my cheek control goes lacking, leading to a skid and 3) birds flaring due to hunting partners bailing out of the blind (it is a good idea to forewarn so they too can join the evening diet and create the sound of a flock of mergs at rest).

I guarantee that this technique will have your friends admiring your hunting skills and your straps become overfilled with mergs and skid marks!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Okay, y'all are all being so helpful and such and I know that if I share this little secret, no one will make fun of me in here, so here is my All Natural Merg call.
> 
> First, on the eve of the merg hunt, I go and eat the following:
> 
> ...



Thats what I call a merg call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2016)

next we have the troll call


----------



## wray912 (Jun 30, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I have not shot a merg in 3 or 4 years.



it aint been for lack of trying


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks mud!
I'll try that this year for sure


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Okay, y'all are all being so helpful and such and I know that if I share this little secret, no one will make fun of me in here, so here is my All Natural Merg call.
> 
> First, on the eve of the merg hunt, I go and eat the following:
> 
> ...



Funniest thing i have read in a long long time. Had me hooked from the start!

And ive tried that one, forget the TP, If you drink coffee you will need paper towels!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2016)

wray912 said:


> it aint been for lack of trying



thats what you think.


----------

